# Travel Talk > General Discussion - Anything and Everything >  What's your favorite hotel in Boston?

## missy

Hey guys, I will be visiting Boston and I can't make up my mind on what hotel to book. Money is not an issue, and  would like this trip to be fantastic. I will be in town with business, but I will also have a couple of days to check out the city. I was thinking about choosing a hotel near the shopping areas, downtown, or...I don't know, somewhere nice, in the city. While searching for options, I found bostoncopleyhotel.com. Anyone ever booked a hotel on this site, before? If not, suggest away!Thanx in advance

----------


## scotlee12

Here are some top hotels which are very popular in Boston:

- Taj Boston
- The Langham, Boston
- InterContinental Boston
- The Ritz-Carlton, Boston Common
- Fifteen Beacon

----------


## letstep

1. InterContinental Hotel Boston
2. Langham Hotel Boston
3. Lenox Hotel Boston

----------


## dain45yl

My favorite hotel in Boston are:
- Boston Harbor Hotel at Rowes Wharf
- InterContinental Boston
- Langham Hotel Boston

----------


## King XII

Some Best Hotel in Boston Country are follows:
* Langham Hotel Boston 
* InterContinental Boston
* Lenox Hotel Boston 
* Fifteen Beacon

----------


## williamsmith4444

1. InterContinental Hotel Boston
2. Langham Hotel Boston
3. Lenox Hotel Boston

----------


## ttconsultantservices

1. InterContinental Hotel Boston
2. Langham Hotel Boston
3. Lenox Hotel Boston 




Trademark Search India

----------


## jacquescook

My top hotels which are very popular in Boston:

InterContinental Boston
Langham Hotel Boston
Fifteen Beacon

----------


## kalvin1924

Interesting and very lovely information about Honeymoon location, You guys mentioned her lovely information which are very useful for everyone.

----------


## shelbywats

My favorite hotels in Boston are:
- Liberty Hotel
- The Charles Hotel
- Nine Zero Hotel
- Boston Harbor Hotel
- Fairmont Copley Plaza

----------


## justinthomsony

Well, if money is not issue, you should really go for The Ritz-Carlton. It's really one of the biggest hotel chain industry of this world. I have really heard so much about it's hospitality. There are so many hotels are existing in world wide of this Industry. It's really one of most committed hotel group which one really provides luxurious services and hospitality.

----------


## jencycaswell1

There are several hotels are in Boston which is most famous hotels which provide a fantastic and modern facilities. Some hotels are Taj Boston, The Langham, Boston,  InterContinental Boston, The Ritz-Carlton, Boston Common, and Fifteen Beacon.

----------


## petervanpersie

Some Best Hotel in Boston Country are follows:
* Langham Hotel Boston
* InterContinental Boston
* Lenox Hotel Boston
* Fifteen Beacon

----------


## stuartpollard2

Here are some top hotels which are very popular in Boston:

- Taj Boston
- The Langham, Boston
- InterContinental Boston
- The Ritz-Carlton, Boston Common
- Fifteen Beacon

----------


## mikehussy

My favorite hotel in Boston there are:

1.Fifteen Beacon
2.Nine Zero Hotel
3. Four seasons Boston
4. The Charles hotel





Cheap flights to Bangalore

----------


## RoganWills

The Courtyard by Marriott Hotels is one essential resort in their list of the Boston Marriott Hotels. The Courtyard by Marriott Hotel is located near the business center of boston. It is also a matter of interest to other businesses such as the marketplaces, shops and parks.

----------


## storecoree

There are so many best hotels in the Boston which is my one of the favourite hotels such as Taj Boston, The Langham, Boston, InterContinental Boston, The Ritz-Carlton, Boston Common, and Fifteen Beacon. These all hotels are most popular hotels in Boston.

----------


## carltonbrad

- Taj Boston
- The Langham, Boston
- InterContinental Boston

----------


## kemonepolls

My favorite hotel in Boston are:

> Lenox Hotel Boston
> Taj Boston
> InterContinental Boston
> Langham Hotel Boston
> Fifteen Beacon 
> The Ritz-Carlton Boston

----------


## seniorlivingcan

My favorite hotel in Boston are:
    - Boston Harbor Hotel at Rowes Wharf
    - InterContinental Boston
    - Langham Hotel Boston

----------


## heuzonanna

As per my point of view The Lenox Hotel is the best hotel in boston because it has very nice facilities and services. But mostly I like villas and resorts because of my personal experience. I was stay in Bali exotic villa which provide me best services and facilities.

----------


## smokdarecki

For sure Langham Hotel Boston  is worth staying, at least, for one night.

----------


## kevinmartin457

Some Best Hotel in Boston Country are follows:
* Langham Hotel Boston
* InterContinental Boston
* Lenox Hotel Boston
* Fifteen Beacon

----------


## martinhengri

A team of Oyster reporters spent weeks exploring 48 of the top hotels in Boston. We slept in the beds, ate in the restaurants, tested the service, and scoped out the neighborhoods, all with an eye toward selecting the most distinguished properties. Here's a list of hotels that we feel offer the most for your money.

----------


## drushv

my favorite hotel is downtown in Boston its coolest and very nice place to live couple of day.

----------


## florianmayotte

Boston is on the great location which likes everybody. They are well experienced and providing excellence customer satisfaction services. Because of this reason only, Boston is going to be more popular.

----------


## sophiewilson

I have been to Boston quite a few times and tried many different hotels but the experience with Hyatt Regency Boston was a memorable one!  :Smile:

----------


## angelostivan

Boston is a very good place of England and it gets lot of traffic at the festival season. Here comes the people from all over the world. You can have many hotels such as Eastgate House Bed & Breakfast, Y-NOT Guest House, The Kings Arms Inn and so on.

----------


## oliverqueen001

Best Boutique Hotels in Boston
Fifteen Beacon
The Eliot Hotel
Hotel Commonwealth
The Copley Square Hotel

----------


## jacobngo

1. InterContinental Boston
2. Langham Hotel Boston
3. The Ritz-Carlton, Boston Common

----------


## sankalppatil732

The Langham, Boston
Inter Continental Boston
Lenox Hotel Boston

----------

